# Where did Halloween begin?!?!



## natasha (Oct 20, 2006)

Is this the really where Halloween came from? Ireland! http://www.kerrygoldhalloween.co.uk/history_of_halloween.html There seem to be so many versions around, is there any proof that Halloween started in any particular place?!


----------



## llondra (Sep 29, 2004)

Well, you can never trust what's in print, but... 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Halloween


----------

